# 🄵🅁🄾🄶🅂 🄰🄽🄳 🅅🄸🅅🄰🅁🄸🅄🄼🅂



## Tijl

Hello!

This week most frogs have been calling and started laying clutches again after the end of the simulated dry season. 
This means most frogs are also very bold now so I was able to take some good shots this week. 


1.0 P.Terribilis. He was calling on top of this monkeypod waiting for his female to join him. 

2.1 D.T.Azurues. The female is tapping the male(s) to make them ready for breeding. After the males call, she looks for a perfect spot to lay her clutch. The 2 males are already +15 years old and by far the best breeders in my collection. 

1.0 D.T.Patricia. Was calling his female. She was already in the trumpetnut waiting for him to join.

1.0 O.Escudo. In march he will be joined by a new female.

0.0.2 O.P.Bastimentos "Red Frog Beach", 2-3 month old F1 offspring.

1.1 D.T.Tumucumaque. The female is tapping the male to make him ready for breeding. After the male calls, she looks for a perfect spot to lay her clutch.


----------



## Lucano

Tijl said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> This week most frogs have been calling and started laying clutches again after the end of the simulated dry season.
> 
> This means most frogs are also very bold now so I was able to take some good shots this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.0 P.Terribilis. He was calling on top of this monkeypod waiting for his female to join him.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.1 D.T.Azurues. The female is tapping the male(s) to make them ready for breeding. After the males call, she looks for a perfect spot to lay her clutch. The 2 males are already +15 years old and by far the best breeders in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.0 D.T.Patricia. Was calling his female. She was already in the trumpetnut waiting for him to join.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.0 O.Escudo. In march he will be joined by a new female.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.0.2 O.P.Bastimentos "Red Frog Beach", 2-3 month old F1 offspring.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.1 D.T.Tumucumaque. The female is tapping the male to make him ready for breeding. After the male calls, she looks for a perfect spot to lay her clutch.


The colors on the bastimentos are crazy!


----------



## Tijl

Lucano said:


> The colors on the bastimentos are crazy!


When they get older it always faints a bit. But I totaly agree! 

To get an idea of the color change; +-12months old F1, same line / same parents :


----------



## Tijl

New smartphone, new photo's.


----------



## Tijl

Made an Instagram page yesterday, first time social media haha!

https://www.instagram.com/urban__jungles/


----------



## Fahad

Hey Tijil ... do you keep your terribilis in pairs or groups for breeding?


----------



## Tijl

I keep apair in a 100x50x50cm.


----------



## Tijl

Caught one of my F1 O.P.Bastimentos was watering a clutch. The parentalcare of these animals is just amazing to watch.


----------



## madagascarmama

Very cool photos! And quite a collection.


----------



## Tijl

madagascarmama said:


> Very cool photos! And quite a collection.


Thanks!  Yes, it also means quite the work.. haha

Feel free to follow me on Instagram, I just started out 3 weeks aggo and post photo's on a daily base.

https://www.instagram.com/urban__jungles/


----------



## madagascarmama

Tijl said:


> madagascarmama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool photos! And quite a collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! <img src="http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" /> Yes, it also means quite the work.. haha
> 
> Feel free to follow me on Instagram, I just started out 3 weeks aggo and post photo's on a daily base.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/urban__jungles/
Click to expand...

I will! I am MadagascarMama on their. I understand the work aspect, as I have 8 chameleons. Its a full time job!


----------



## Tijl

2 days later it's time for the female to do her part of the job.


----------



## Tijl

Half the frogroom :


----------



## minorhero

Tijl said:


> Half the frogroom :


What a great frog room!! I'm a big fan of working tanks into house decor and you really nailed it. Thank you for the post!


----------



## Tijl

Thanks for the compliment!

Tbh, I think all this is a little too much for most people and I probably agree.. 😄

But you are absolutely correct! Most vivariums realy have the potential to be amazing eyecatchers in interior design and realy make a room spectaculair! I've seen more than one tank and cabinet on this forum that should be in an art museum.

I think the aquascaping world is the best example of this, but I see vivariums have the same or even have more potential! We just need to catch up with them. 😉


----------



## Kmc

Why leave the house.

Outstanding.


----------



## Encyclia

Wait, somebody is allowed to leave the house?

Mark


----------



## Levis

Wow, that is whole setup is stunning. You are an true inspiration. Keep the content coming 

Sent from my LYA-L0C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijl

I'm 100% sure no one can ever get tired of seeing this in our vivariums :


----------



## Tijl

Beautifull monster :


----------



## Hudson

Tijl said:


> Hello!
> 
> This week most frogs have been calling and started laying clutches again after the end of the simulated dry season.
> This means most frogs are also very bold now so I was able to take some good shots this week.
> 
> 
> 1.0 P.Terribilis. He was calling on top of this monkeypod waiting for his female to join him.
> 
> 2.1 D.T.Azurues. The female is tapping the male(s) to make them ready for breeding. After the males call, she looks for a perfect spot to lay her clutch. The 2 males are already +15 years old and by far the best breeders in my collection.
> 
> 1.0 D.T.Patricia. Was calling his female. She was already in the trumpetnut waiting for him to join.
> 
> 1.0 O.Escudo. In march he will be joined by a new female.
> 
> 0.0.2 O.P.Bastimentos "Red Frog Beach", 2-3 month old F1 offspring.
> 
> 1.1 D.T.Tumucumaque. The female is tapping the male to make him ready for breeding. After the male calls, she looks for a perfect spot to lay her clutch.


wow those Tumucumaque are amazing


----------



## Tijl

Yes! 🙂 And a very good breeding pair aswell.


----------



## Tijl

I need to get that tv removed so I have room for one more tank..


----------



## Tijl

F2 O.P.B 'red frog beach' juvenile raised on a cartenoid mix made by my friend @johanovic.
He also took this photo last sunday.



The result is amazing and the frogs not even maintain their color, but the color of the frogs is also pretty much stays similar to the imported frogs in my collection. 

Photo of our import 2012 male for comparison :




*Note : The F1 parents also gained more redish color from the cartenoids, but they never regained colors like the above animals. So they remain more orange/ fainted redish.

It is also important to know the F1 female raised the F2 tadpoles feeder eggs while she already consumed flies supplemented with the cartenoids.

I believe this is very import since the color on the first batch of offspring that received the cartenoids mix, did not completely came out like the imported frogs. Their colors also fainted a little bit while aging, but not as much as the offspring I've bred over the years. At that time the first batch were tadpoles, the mother die not yet receive the cartenoid mix in her dieet.


----------



## Androgynoid

Tijl said:


> It is also important to know the F1 female raised the F2 tadpoles feeder eggs while she already consumed flies supplemented with the cartenoids.
> 
> I believe this is very import since the color on the first batch of offspring that received the cartenoids mix, did not completely came out like the imported frogs. Their colors also fainted a little bit while aging, but not as much as the offspring I've bred over the years. At that time the first batch were tadpoles, the mother die not yet receive the cartenoid mix in her dieet.



Wow that is a great nugget of information. I hope to hear that its repeatable for others. Those colors are pretty strong


----------



## Tijl

Cartenoids defenitly have a big influence on Oophaga :

https://www.researchgate.net/public...ptive_Strawberry_Poison_Frogs_Oophaga_Pumilio


----------



## Tijl

Johnovic used the mix on E.Tricilor aswell in attempt to bring out their flasmarks stronger.

I'll leave it to him to post the result of that test.

I know other fellow Belgian and Dutch hobbyist received some of his mix, but I have no idea what animals they gave the supplementation or what results they had.


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> Johnovic used the mix on E.Tricilor aswell in attempt to bring out their flasmarks stronger.
> 
> I'll leave it to him to post the result of that test.
> 
> I know other fellow Belgian and Dutch hobbyist received some of his mix, but I have no idea what animals they gave the supplementation or what results they had.


Here are some photographs of the results on E. tricolor rio (wikiri line) and E. anthonyi rio salladillo:







The other tests were on Ranitomeya species, and there was no real change in coloration with most, which was kind of expected as most Ranitomeya already maintain good coloration in captivity. One other test was on Mantella madagascariensis, which is still ongoing.


----------



## N. Veen

Indeed, none of my Ranitomeya had any signs of changes too the coloration befor and after the extra supplement.

Same with Leucomelas, auratus microspot and tinctorius nominat.


----------



## Tijl

Thanks for sharing Johan and Nicolai!


----------



## Tijl

I'm quite excited to test on the Tumucumaque aswell with a new batch of supplementation.

Some offspring kept their orange legs, other got yellow when using Repashy Superpig and stimulant.

We'll see next year how this turns out 🙂


----------



## Tijl

Finaly I found 2 more Vriesea Erythrodactylon pups that I can make disappear in the 2nd 70x50x65cm vivarium. Just a little more growth in this tank, probably add a few more Tillandsia's and it's good to go for frogs to inhabit.


----------



## Tijl

BUSTED!


----------



## 8thgensc

Tijl said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> Tbh, I think all this is a little too much for most people and I probably agree.. 😄
> 
> But you are absolutely correct! Most vivariums realy have the potential to be amazing eyecatchers in interior design and realy make a room spectaculair! I've seen more than one tank and cabinet on this forum that should be in an art museum.
> 
> I think the aquascaping world is the best example of this, but I see vivariums have the same or even have more potential! We just need to catch up with them. 😉


Like in Europe and Asia's aquascape contests, I've wondered when there would be vivarium contests. Someone put up some prize money and let's get this going...


----------



## Tijl

I entered the IVLC this year. Or better said, I send in photo's, but never got a response.. 🤣

But yes, I'm looking out for competitions aswell. Tbh, I think for vivariums it would be more beneficial to promote 'biotope' categories rather than 'show' vivariums. Or we will see only waterfeature tanks..


----------



## Tijl

Clean windows always make me happy! 



Also ;

It would be super helpfull if you fellow frog/vivarium enthousiast would hit the like on our entry of the 2020 IVLC!!

You can find the entry (and many other wonderfull entries) on the M-rainforest facebook page:









M-rainforest


M-rainforest. Отметки "Нравится": 18 125 · Обсуждают: 19. 非商业，生态造景展示平台




www.facebook.com







Thank you so much in advance! 

Feel free to share and spread the word!


----------



## Leite02

Done! like given here and on FB!


----------



## fishingguy12345

What exactly do we need to do? Just like your Facebook page? Is there a place to vote? I'm not sure I understand ...


----------



## Tijl

Hit the like button on our entry posted the M-rainforest facebookpage, that's all!

I don't have a fb page myself..


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Hit the like button on our entry posted the M-rainforest facebookpage, that's all!
> 
> I don't have a fb page myself..


Done! Good luck, Tijl, it's a gorgeous tank


----------



## Tijl

Thank you so much for your support!😊 

This goes for everyone helping out ofcourse, realy appreciate it!


----------



## Tijl

A HDR shot of my lastest build. I think I will make a full build report of this vivarium in a week or two.


----------



## Leite02

OMGx3


----------



## Tijl

I noticed my frog book collecting is starting to grow fast aswell lately  Annyone has some more good recommendations?


----------



## benfraz84

Love the big and healthy mint terribilis.


----------



## Tijl

benfraz84 said:


> Love the big and healthy mint terribilis.




Me too


----------



## benfraz84

Tijl said:


> Me too


What is the gender ratio and what size enclosure are these guys in?


----------



## Tijl

benfraz84 said:


> What is the gender ratio and what size enclosure are these guys in?


1.1 in a 100x50x50cm vivarium.


----------



## benfraz84

Tijl said:


> 1.1 in a 100x50x50cm vivarium.


Beautiful scape, love that big brom on the right. Im planning my build for the enclosure as we speak.


----------



## 8thgensc

Very nice ! Is that Java moss on wood ? and what's that tillandsia looking plant at apx. eleven o'clock ? (Love mints, hopefully my next frog, on waiting lists).


----------



## Tijl

This is just one of the 'basic' breeding tanks  but I'm glad you like em. 

Yes, I believe it's Javamoss.

It's a Tillandsia Capitata (peach)


----------



## Tijl

Seems like christmas came early this year!


----------



## Tijl

Well, someone just could not wait to open the presents..


----------



## TravisH

Very sleek and clean. I don't think I would wait either to add such an amazing product. 

I always enjoy seeing a company that makes a quality item then takes the time to make sure that product gets delivered in the same state it leaves the facility. Would cement any of my future purchases.


----------



## Kmc

Hmmmmmmm!

Really interested in more details about Natural State Vivariums. Probably not available in USA? Im getting impression you are in Europe?


----------



## Tijl

TravisH said:


> Very sleek and clean. I don't think I would wait either to add such an amazing product.
> 
> I always enjoy seeing a company that makes a quality item then takes the time to make sure that product gets delivered in the same state it leaves the facility. Would cement any of my future purchases.


For real :
10/10 for both quality and shipment.
Never seen both done better before in my years of frog keeping.


----------



## Tijl

Kmc said:


> Hmmmmmmm!
> 
> Really interested in more details about Natural State Vivariums. Probably not available in USA? Im getting impression you are in Europe?


I think they will ship to the US, Yes I live in Belgium and they shippend from Poland.

You can find out more at : Natural State if you are interested.


----------



## Tijl

The fun begins! 



Still waiting for some hardware to arrive before I can realy start.


----------



## Ron Beernink

Thats a neat looking vivarium


----------



## Tijl

Ron Beernink said:


> Thats a neat looking vivarium


It such amazing quality, tbh I don't want to touch it at all 😅

I can't help to imagine spilling some glue, scratching, breaking the glass or something like that 🤯


----------



## Ron Beernink

Yeah i can inmagine it, is so clean and cristal clear, you can see every vingerprint on it. 
I would be cleaning that tank all day long 🤣


----------



## Tijl

Ron Beernink said:


> Yeah i can inmagine it, is so clean and cristal clear, you can see every vingerprint on it.
> I would be cleaning that tank all day long 🤣


Now you know what I've been doing all day in 2021.. 🤣


----------



## Ron Beernink

Hahahaha.
Just keep us updated on the progres, realy curious how it works out.

Already know which frog you gonna keep in that tank?


----------



## Tijl

Ron Beernink said:


> Hahahaha.
> Just keep us updated on the progres, realy curious how it works out.
> 
> Already know which frog you gonna keep in that tank?


Tbh, I'm not quite sure yet.


----------



## Tijl

Picked up a confirmed Oophaga Sylvatice 'Paru' male (wikiri-line) today. My guess is the original 0.0.2 in the collection are 2 females since none have called or tried calling yet. We shall see how the frogs respond to the male, I have an extra tank available if there is a need to separate the frogs.


----------



## Ron Beernink

Stunning little guy


----------



## Tijl

I've been working a litlle on my photography skills the last few days since I felt I realy need to up my game on it.
It has been a lot of fun and learnfull so far, this is one of my favortite shots of the weekend :



0.1 Dendrobates Tinctorius 'Azureus' taking some shelter underneath some Neoregelia rootsystem.


----------



## Tijl

I was also able to shoot the Azureus while displaying their courtship, but I still have a lot of work on the quality of shooting video's. 

Never the less, I hope you enjoy this short clip.


----------



## Chris S

Tijl said:


> I was also able to shoot the Azureus while displaying their courtship, but I still have a lot of work on the quality of shooting video's.
> 
> Never the less, I hope you enjoy this short clip.


I want more youtube videos, I'm your best subscriber


----------



## Tijl

Chris S said:


> I want more youtube videos, I'm your best subscriber


You are! haha.
I'm working on it


----------



## Chris S

Tijl said:


> You are! haha.
> I'm working on it


I think we need a frog room tour vid Tijl. Overdue.


----------



## Tijl

Chris S said:


> I think we need a frog room tour vid Tijl. Overdue.


Haha, I know you need one 🤣

I still don't have the skills of equipment to make a good frog room tour imo. Photo's will have to do for now unfortunatly for you..

But, I'm working on it


----------



## Chris S

Tijl said:


> Haha, I know you need one 🤣
> 
> I still don't have the skills of equipment to make a good frog room tour imo. Photo's will have to do for now unfortunatly for you..
> 
> But, I'm working on it


I don't think anyone cares...I just like looking at your setups. The content always trumps the quality I think.


----------



## Tijl

Chris S said:


> I don't think anyone cares...I just like looking at your setups. The content always trumps the quality I think.


I'm glad you like the content I (try to) provide and realy appreciate the feedback!

I would not mind sharing low quality tbh, I already shared low quality videos and photos numeroes times before.

What is holding me back on posting certain content is only that I'm simply trying to raise the bar for myself  That is something I would like to work on and put my energy into in 2021.


----------



## Tijl

You know something is up when they are too quite..


----------



## Tijl

I'm totaly in love with the new kid in town. He is SUPER bold!


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> I'm totaly in love with the new kid in town. He is SUPER bold!


Not to mention super chubby as well


----------



## Tijl

Johanovich said:


> Not to mention super chubby as well


Haha , let's agree he is on the edge if beeing chubby 😁


----------



## Kmc

Pageant of textbook specimens.


----------



## Kribensis

Absolutely gorgeous frog! I'm super jealous.


----------



## Tijl

Same frog, new lens.



I'm going to have a lot of fun with this tamron 90mm macro lens!


----------



## Christine86

wow, nice frogs and vivs!


----------



## Tijl

Christine86 said:


> wow, nice frogs and vivs!


Thanks! Glad you like em.


----------



## Tijl

I'm having so much fun with the new lens!



F2 O.Pumilio Bastimentos 'red frog beach' juvenile.


----------



## Kribensis

That frog is absolutely fantastic!!! I’ve never seen such intense red on a frog!


----------



## Chris S

What are you using to take pictures?


----------



## Tijl

Chris S said:


> What are you using to take pictures?


And old budget canon Eos 1100D
The lens is a Tamron sp 90mm f/2.8 di vc usd macro


----------



## rexdeanrds

Amazing photos and amazing frogs!
They look so happy and healthy and I'm envious of those beautiful vivaria.


----------



## Tijl

External gills on developing D.Tinctorius 'Tumucumaque'


----------



## Danio27

Tijl said:


> New smartphone, new photo's.


Beautiful collection. What kind of moss are on the log?


----------



## Tijl

Danio27 said:


> Beautiful collection. What kind of moss are on the log?


Thanks, mostly Javamoss.


----------



## Tijl

I always forget how small, yet super colorfull our O.Escudo realy are..


----------



## Chris S

Come take photos of my frogs Tijl!


----------



## Tijl

Chris S said:


> Come take photos of my frogs Tijl!


Would be happy to do so!


----------



## Tijl

Phyllobates Terribilis 'mint' at 2-3 months old.


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Escudo female.


----------



## Tijl

Hot from the press


----------



## Tijl

Finaly time to start working on the natural state tank.

Today a big box of a hardscape materials sponsored by ARKA Aquatics, Germany arrived. Big thanks to them!


----------



## Tijl

The hardscape result so far :





Details : 



I might change a few things, the scape still has to sink in a bit but I like the direction so far. 
I don't want to scape the top of the vivarium since i'll be using 2 large bromeliads which will cover the top area.

Let me know what you guys think! Advice and feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Jim Wetherall

Not seeing any images in this thread. Am I the only one?


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Jim Wetherall said:


> Not seeing any images in this thread. Am I the only one?


I think you are. Looks like the photos are imbedded and link to a sharing site, so likely a browser setting or extension is holding you up. Try a different browser.


----------



## FroggerFrog

Jim Wetherall said:


> Not seeing any images in this thread. Am I the only one?


It might be a visual glitch. Reset the page, exit the tab, or restart your device.

If that doesn’t work, you’re probably going to have to talk to a moderator or administrator.

EDIT: I literally just saw SM’s post. Sorry ‘bout that!


----------



## Jim Wetherall

I can see them now I'm on my home computer. I think the IT guys must have something in place on my work computer that screws it up, that'll teach me for looking at Frogs when I should be working!
Apologies for the slight derail of your thread Tijl, beautiful images from what I've seen so far!


----------



## Tijl

Jim Wetherall said:


> I can see them now I'm on my home computer. I think the IT guys must have something in place on my work computer that screws it up, that'll teach me for looking at Frogs when I should be working!
> Apologies for the slight derail of your thread Tijl, beautiful images from what I've seen so far!


No worries, thanks for the compliment!

Feel free to add some thoughts on the new scape!


----------



## Jim Wetherall

Loving the look of the new scape. Reminds me of the base of a tree from a South American jungle! Will look awesome with plants, moss, and some Oophaga!


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> The hardscape result so far :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details :
> 
> 
> 
> I might change a few things, the scape still has to sink in a bit but I like the direction so far.
> I don't want to scape the top of the vivarium since i'll be using 2 large bromeliads which will cover the top area.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think! Advice and feedback is much appreciated.


Looks really good. What are you planning to use as substrate? 
I have a new build starting soon(I hope) this has given me some inspiration .


----------



## Tijl

Same as the other builds : gravel. 😄

I'm thinking of using sand around the edges to hide the pondfoam. But I'm not yet 100% convinced on this idea 

Awesome! Can't wait to see some shots!


----------



## Fahad

Tijl said:


> I'm thinking of using sand around the edges to hide the pondfoam. But I'm not yet 100% convinced on this idea


I had considered using pea gravel to hide the filter foam in my latest false bottom design, but in a previous version that's been running for a year, exposed gravel has been a good place for algae to grow. 

Whether or not it does the same between the glass and the filter foam remains to be seen because the 2nd version doesn't hold as much moisture against the glass, but I think long term I can either live with the foam and scrape the glass if need be, or just cover it from the outside with a vinyl wrap or something.


----------



## Tijl

O.P.Bastimentos 'red frog beach' male


----------



## Tijl

New(ish) grow out setup!



Already fixed the upper tanks and filled up to upper 2 rows with juveniles. 

Today i'll be finishing up the remaining tank and moving the remaining offspring from their plastic growout tanks to their new enclosures


----------



## fishingguy12345

Wow! That's a really nice setup. So clean and organized!


----------



## Tijl

fishingguy12345 said:


> Wow! That's a really nice setup. So clean and organized!


Thanks! keeping everything basic in the grow outs will also make it super easy to clean and replace everything when rotating


----------



## Leite02

When you think @Tijl can't surprise you anymore ... 









Impressive as always!
A lot of projects here may seem beatiful to me. Yours is art, directly!


----------



## Tijl

Leite02 said:


> When you think @Tijl can't surprise you anymore ...
> 
> View attachment 298665
> 
> Impressive as always!
> A lot of projects here may seem beatiful to me. Yours is art, directly!


😅☺🙏


----------



## Tijl

Azureus offspring







youtube.com


----------



## Tijl

Been working on (cleaning, scaping, replanting, rewiring, you name it..) an older dutch rana 80x50x80 PALUDARIUM for the last 2 days.
My wife is giving it the final touch on the photo..



I'm not a fan of waterfeatures for dartfrogs as you might know and I will not be keeping any frogs in this tank for this reason.
I realy just wanted to restore this tank to it's full and former glory or the way it was intend to look and probably put it up for sale once everything is fully grow in.

Hope you like the project.
Hit us up with ypur thoughts,questions or comments!


----------



## Tommy

Beautiful


----------



## Kmc

Just spectacular All.

What is that long brown corrugated dried form with the mints?

Me want.


----------



## Tijl

Kmc said:


> Just spectacular All.
> 
> What is that long brown corrugated dried form with the mints?
> 
> Me want.





Kmc said:


> Just spectacular All.
> 
> What is that long brown corrugated dried form with the mints?
> 
> Me want.


Thanks for the compliment!

I'm not sure what you are talking about? I'd be happy to tell you the name of what you are looking for though.


----------



## Kmc

A long flat frond in the mints. I would like it for my guys


----------



## Fahad

Tijl said:


> Thanks for the compliment!
> 
> I'm not sure what you are talking about? I'd be happy to tell you the name of what you are looking for though.





Kmc said:


> A long flat frond in the mints. I would like it for my guys


I think it's a long seed pod of some kind one of the Mints is sitting on?


----------



## Kmc

Yeah. That is it


----------



## Tijl

Not sure what photo your talking about, but from your description I guess your looking for the the acaccia beans?


----------



## Tijl

Quick Frogroom (livingroom) tour :


----------



## Chris S

I was about to write..."still waiting for my frogroom tour" 

Haha.

Sorry Tijl, 30 seconds doesn't cut it! This is just a sneak peak IMO!


----------



## Tijl

Chris S said:


> I was about to write..."still waiting for my frogroom tour"
> 
> Haha.
> 
> Sorry Tijl, 30 seconds doesn't cut it! This is just a sneak peak IMO!


😅


----------



## Tijl

lamamg01 said:


> Great photos and collection! Very beautiful!


Thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Tijl

Super wideangle lens for a frogroom shot!


----------



## Chris S

Looks awesome.


----------



## Tijl

lamamg01 said:


> amazing photos!


Tyvm! I'm glad to read you like my shots 😊


----------



## Tijl

Lately this Neoregelia Popoki (darkform) has been one of my favorite eyecatchers.



I only have one, so I hope this one makes a lot of runners fast 😂


----------



## Tijl

The Phyllobates Terribilis 'mint' pair.

The female :


The male :


----------



## darts.in.a.den

Tijl said:


> Quick Frogroom (livingroom) tour :


really beautiful tanks tijl, 
now we need something a little longer, with some close ups lol.


----------



## Tijl

darts.in.a.den said:


> really beautiful tanks tijl,
> now we need something a little longer, with some close ups lol.


Mayebe next time 😅


----------



## Tijl

There is always something going on in the pumilio tanks..




Would not want it any other way!


----------



## sharambil

I really love how grown in everything is. Is this your full-time job? Insane room.


----------



## Tijl

sharambil said:


> I really love how grown in everything is. Is this your full-time job? Insane room.


Had to do 2 heavy trims so far over the year this tank has been growing in. Especialy the hydrocotyle tripartita can explode in no time! 

The 'frogroom' is actualy part of my livingroom bit not my job haha


----------



## sharambil

Awesome! May have to try that plant.


----------



## Tijl

Playing around with a homemade flash diffuser today but I'm not 100% happy with the result yet..

Annyway,
the model in front of the lens was this semi adult Azureus offspring.


----------



## Tijl

Made 2 new diffusers and the result is defenitly better this time!


----------



## sharambil

Nice pics!


----------



## Tijl

Phyllobates Terribilis 'mint' cary such an incredible palette of colors when they are juvenile.


----------



## Kmc

Its like a precious mineral.


----------



## Tijl

Kmc said:


> Its like a precious mineral.


Living gems 😊


----------



## Tijl

9 months old O.H.Bullseye male


----------



## Tijl

For those interested in building a diffuser for their (in or external) camera flash, here it is what I've been using to get my latest photo's. :



It's made from a milkbox, a sheet of drawingpaper and some ducktape.
It doesn't get more easy than that.


----------



## Red Panda Jiujitsu

Tijl said:


> Half the frogroom :


That's amazing, great job on those tanks


----------



## Tijl

Red Panda Jiujitsu said:


> That's amazing, great job on those tanks


😊🙏


----------



## Nepenthesx

Wow your frogs are gorgeous!


----------



## lamamg01

Your frog room is amazing! Wow! It is very clean and tidy as well I am extremely jealous.


----------



## Tijl

lamamg01 said:


> Your frog room is amazing! Wow! It is very clean and tidy as well I am extremely jealous.


Thanks for the nice words! It's part of my livingroom so I have to keep it clean 😜


----------



## Tijl

Had to rework my 2020 IVLC entry ( Oophaga tank (fixer upper) ) since the Vriesea's got too large.



The V. 'Era' flowered a while back and grew 2 new pups so the tank got very small for them in no time!
I also moved the rfb pair from the enclosure so the 'rescape' would be more easy.
I'm not planning on moving them back or keeping frogs in this enclosure again because this tank will be up for sale in the near future.

The way it's 'scaped' now, would be awesome for a small Ameerega sp! What do you guys/ think?


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Had to rework my 2020 IVLC entry ( Oophaga tank (fixer upper) ) since the Vriesea's got too large.
> 
> 
> 
> The V. 'Era' flowered a while back and grew 2 new pups so the tank got very small for them in no time!
> I also moved the rfb pair from the enclosure so the 'rescape' would be more easy.
> I'm not planning on moving them back or keeping frogs in this enclosure again because this tank will be up for sale in the near future.
> 
> The way it's 'scaped' now, would be awesome for a small Ameerega sp! What do you guys/ think?


How much is shipping to Canada? Lol. 

Looks just as good as the original....


----------



## Tijl

@fishingguy12345 Feel free to come pick it up and bring me some Ameerega! 😜


----------



## Tijl

Mugshot.


----------



## Broseph

Nice photos as always, but I don't think I've ever seen a dart frog's eyes captured like that- gorgeous.


----------



## Tijl

Growth in the reworked paludarium.


----------



## Tijl

inside the paludarium :


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> Mugshot.


Now those are what you call "colors that pop"


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Tijl said:


> The hardscape result so far :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details :
> 
> 
> 
> I might change a few things, the scape still has to sink in a bit but I like the direction so far.
> I don't want to scape the top of the vivarium since i'll be using 2 large bromeliads which will cover the top area.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think! Advice and feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Hi,

Amazing setups you have. 

What grade is the pond foam you are using? Coarse or medium.


----------



## Tijl

Vanadium Cobalt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Amazing setups you have.
> 
> What grade is the pond foam you are using? Coarse or medium.


Thanks!

Coarse i'd say.


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Tijl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Coarse i'd say.


Thanks for the reply.

Do you bleach dip your plants before introducing them to your scapes? I am from the aquarium hobby and usually do this if not using 1-2 grow plants to prevent pests.

I like how you have incorporated Seiryu stone in your Natural State Terra. Do you have any updates on this?

Thanks for your time, appreciated.


----------



## Tijl

Vanadium Cobalt said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you bleach dip your plants before introducing them to your scapes? I am from the aquarium hobby and usually do this if not using 1-2 grow plants to prevent pests.
> 
> I like how you have incorporated Seiryu stone in your Natural State Terra. Do you have any updates on this?
> 
> Thanks for your time, appreciated.


No I don't, but I probably should. Most plants come from cuttings out of my other tank, so thise are fine.

There hasn't been any change to the tank so far. I've got everything ready to start, but I have not found (or made) the time or energy to spend a complete day working on it. 😂


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Tijl said:


> No I don't, but I probably should. Most plants come from cuttings out of my other tank, so thise are fine.
> 
> There hasn't been any change to the tank so far. I've got everything ready to start, but I have not found (or made) the time or energy to spend a complete day working on it. 😂


Hi Tijl,

Another question if that's okay. Do you remineralize your RO water if you use it? I know you said your tap water was good but thought I would check on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kmc

Lucano said:


> The colors on the bastimentos are crazy!


Look at the little popeye forearms. Its a good look and drum tummies. So Best.


----------



## Tijl

Vanadium Cobalt said:


> Hi Tijl,
> 
> Another question if that's okay. Do you remineralize your RO water if you use it? I know you said your tap water was good but thought I would check on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes i add 15% tapwater to my RO water since the tapwater quality is very good here. You might want to check yours first before adding it.

Greets.


----------



## tinc2344

I showed my oldest son the pictures of the overall "frogroom" and said thats what his room will look like when he moves out in a few years. Its absolutely stunning


----------



## Tijl

tinc2344 said:


> I showed my oldest son the pictures of the overall "frogroom" and said thats what his room will look like when he moves out in a few years. Its absolutely stunning


Haha nice! 😂👊


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Tijl said:


> Yes i add 15% tapwater to my RO water since the tapwater quality is very good here. You might want to check yours first before adding it.
> 
> Greets.





Tijl said:


> Yes i add 15% tapwater to my RO water since the tapwater quality is very good here. You might want to check yours first before adding it.
> 
> Greets.


Some testing on the tap water. TDS 332 ppm, PH 7.2, KH 10, GH 19, Nitrate 10ppm. TDS can rise over 400 and Nitrate can reach 50 ppm sometimes.

Do you have any readings on your RO water when mixed with tap water?

Cheers.


----------



## Tijl

Vanadium Cobalt said:


> Some testing on the tap water. TDS 332 ppm, PH 7.2, KH 10, GH 19, Nitrate 10ppm. TDS can rise over 400 and Nitrate can reach 50 ppm sometimes.
> 
> Do you have any readings on your RO water when mixed with tap water?
> 
> Cheers.


I haven't done a reading in a few years. If I am able to find the testkit, I'll let you know the results 😄👍


----------



## Tijl

Ribbit


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Tijl said:


> I haven't done a reading in a few years. If I am able to find the testkit, I'll let you know the results 😄👍





Tijl said:


> Ribbit


Stunning!


----------



## Tijl

Vanadium Cobalt said:


> I like how you have incorporated Seiryu stone in your Natural State Terra. Do you have any updates on this?
> 
> Thanks for your time, appreciated.


Finaly started on the NS tank today!
The result so far :




I will start planting in 2 weeks so the wood can mold out and I have time to tweek whatever I feel like changing.

Let me know what y'all think


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Tijl said:


> Finaly started on the NS tank today!
> The result so far :
> 
> 
> photo download by link
> 
> I will start planting in 2 weeks so the wood can mold out and I have time to tweek whatever I feel like changing.
> 
> Let me know what y'all think


Oh, nice! Looking forward to this!. Would it be possible for you to do a full plant list and everything else you are using in this build lights, etc?

Some shots from the side, above and substrate would be good also.

Thanks.


----------



## Tijl

Vanadium Cobalt said:


> Oh, nice! Looking forward to this!. Would it be possible for you to do a full plant list and everything else you are using in this build lights, etc?
> 
> Some shots from the side, above and substrate would be good also.
> 
> Thanks.


Will do once it's finished 👍

The YouTube clip already covers some of those things


----------



## Tijl

Some different from frogs today :


----------



## ChrisAZ

Tijl said:


> Finaly started on the NS tank today!
> The result so far :
> 
> 
> photo download by link
> 
> I will start planting in 2 weeks so the wood can mold out and I have time to tweek whatever I feel like changing.
> 
> Let me know what y'all think


What are the led lights I see in the reflection on this set up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tijl

ChrisAZ said:


> What are the led lights I see in the reflection on this set up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The brand new Skylight PRI-50 INTENSE🔥


----------



## Tijl

Time to grow!





*Plantlist *

Neoregelia 'Valentines day'
Taxiphyllum Barbieri
2 Unknown liverworths
Marcgravia sp. 'green' (small form)
Marcgravia sp. 'Suriname'
Marcgravia sp. 'Ecuador' pink vein
Microsorum Pteropus
Microgramma Reptans
Peperomia sp. 'Panama'
Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica'
Peperomia Fagerlindii
Dendrobium 'Jenkinsii x Lindleyi'
Stelis sp. Peru
Begonia sp. 'Lita'
Begonia Segregata
Philodendron Micans
Monstera Dubia
Bertolonia sp. 'Itajama' (seedlings)

*Scapingmaterials *

Natural cork panel
Pondfoam
Seiryu stone
Aquarium gravel (2 different sizes)
Sphagmoss
Spiderwood branches
Driftwood
Magnolia (small form) leaves

*Tank*

Naturalstate black forest line :
Terra H + cabinet 70 x 50 x 60cm

*Lights*

Skylight PRI-50 INTENSE


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Looks Fantastic How many Skylights, 2? Your not adding anymore branches?


----------



## Tijl

Vanadium Cobalt said:


> Looks Fantastic How many Skylights, 2? Your not adding anymore branches?


Changed back to 1 at the moment. I don't think so


----------



## Vanadium Cobalt

Just checking if you used a mesh barrier to separate foam from gravel? Reason for asking, if the gravel is on a mesh screen it would be easier for removal if needed. Fetch all four corners to the middle, then lift out.


----------



## Tijl

Vanadium Cobalt said:


> Just checking if you used a mesh barrier to separate foam from gravel? Reason for asking, if the gravel is on a mesh screen it would be easier for removal if needed. Fetch all four corners to the middle, then lift out.


No, I did not. If I want to remove the gravel that way, I'd had to tear down the entire tank anyway.

The meshscreen would also make another barrier for the water to pass. So drainage becomed less optimal imo.


----------



## Tijl

Did some editing on the 'freshly' planted tank as a thank you for the people or companies who where kind enough to sponsor products that helped put this build together. 

I feel very blessed to receive such support from them and I am realy proud to use their products and help promote those brands by simply displaying what I consider to be my hobby/passion.



So, thanks again Natural state, Skylight , Arka aquatics (microbe-lift) and plantedbox.


----------



## Tijl

Photo's are not always about the pixels, but rather the story they tell.



The parental care of the Histrionca is imo hearthwarming. 

It's been 2 days since the tadpole finsihed it's morphose and mom still comes by the froglet a few times a day to check how it is doing.


----------



## Tijl

Fuzz321 said:


> Wow, this is the prettiest frog I've seen. I have never seen such a shade of frogs before


At younger age their colors are even more vibrant!


----------



## Tijl

A young Oophaga Histrionca 'bullseye' male boldly showing off his colors.


----------



## Tijl

My new portable studio gear finaly arrived! 
Instantly took my all time favorite shot (so far)




Hopefully the covid restriction will all vanish over time so I'm able to visit more fellow animal enthousiasts and take some shot of the incredible animals they work with. 
Mayebe I can travel overseas one day and come visit one of dendroboard members.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Mayebe I can travel overseas one day and come visit one of dendroboard members.


My _Ameerega pepperi_ are always up for a photoshoot if you make it to Canada .


----------



## Tijl

fishingguy12345 said:


> My _Ameerega pepperi_ are always up for a photoshoot if you make it to Canada .


How can one say no to that offer! 🤗
Would be an honor!


----------



## Tijl

Packed growouts (and not so clean windows)









growouts







youtube.com


----------



## Tijl

Plantlist updated.



Tijl said:


> Time to grow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Plantlist *
> 
> Neoregelia 'Valentines day'
> Taxiphyllum Barbieri
> 2 Unknown liverworths
> Marcgravia sp. 'green' (small form)
> Marcgravia sp. 'Suriname'
> Microsorum Pteropus
> Microgramma Reptans
> Peperomia sp. 'Panama'
> Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica'
> Dendrobium 'Jenkinsii x Lindleyi'
> Stelis sp. Peru
> Begonia sp. 'Lita'
> Philodendron Micans
> Bertolonia sp. Itajama
> Monstera Dubia
> Peperomia Fagerlindii
> Begonia Segregata
> Bertolonia sp. 'Itajama' (seedlings)
> 
> *Scapingmaterials *
> 
> Natural cork panel
> Pondfoam
> Seiryu stone
> Aquarium gravel (2 different sizes)
> Sphagmoss
> Spiderwood branches
> Driftwood
> Magnolia (small form) leaves
> 
> *Tank*
> 
> Naturalstate black forest line :
> Terra H + cabinet 70 x 50 x 60cm
> 
> *Lights*
> 
> Skylight PRI-50 INTENSE


----------



## Tijl

Today I went to fellow Dendroboard member ; @Johanovich to take some shots of his frogs.
This D. Auratus came out as my favorite shot of the day:


----------



## Tijl

I just recalibrated my computer because I got feedback that my images where dark.
Is this something you guys/gals noticed aswell? 

Advice is very welcome here, I reworked the above photo to show the difference.



Thanks!


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> I just recalibrated my computer because I got feedback that my images where dark.
> Is this something you guys/gals noticed aswell?
> 
> Advice is very welcome here, I reworked the above photo to show the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


The photos don't have any real difference to me. They both look fantastic


----------



## Tijl

fishingguy12345 said:


> The photos don't have any real difference to me. They both look fantastic


Realy? The first should be a lot darker or less readable than the other (depending on the luminance of your screen)

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Realy? The first should be a lot darker or less readable than the other (depending on the luminance of your screen)
> 
> Thanks for the feedback


Maybe it's just my eyes, I'm not great with visual things lol. The first picture is darker, but I actually prefer it to the lighter picture


----------



## Tijl

fishingguy12345 said:


> Maybe it's just my eyes, I'm not great with visual things lol. The first picture is darker, but I actually prefer it to the lighter picture


Alright thanks! It mostly z mather of readability so I'll take the lighter photo works better 😄


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> I just recalibrated my computer because I got feedback that my images where dark.
> Is this something you guys/gals noticed aswell?
> 
> Advice is very welcome here, I reworked the above photo to show the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


What was it that made this particular shot your favourite? I personally liked the other two frogs a bit better, mostly because of the more natural position the frogs were in.


----------



## Tijl

Johanovich said:


> What was it that made this particular shot your favourite? I personally liked the other two frogs a bit better, mostly because of the more natural position the frogs were in.


Not sure why, I guess it just pure personal preference. 
I think it's probably this frog's patern and colors that are giving me the 'auratus vibe' I'm more drawn to.

I don't particulary feel like this pose is less (or more) natural than the other frogs are in. I agree this is more of a closed posture which gives this photo more of a delicate fragile species look rather than a bold and out lethal poison frog look.

Tbh, after spending some more time on editing and beeing able to recover some more facial details, my favorite shot is the first one of the Mantella Baroni in this topic : 









Mantella Baroni photoshoot


Hi, A week aggo I had the pleasure to visit our fellow dendroboard member @Johanovich and did a studioshoot on some of the Mantella he works with : Make sure to check out his ongoing breeding report. This is something very unique and as far as I'm aware of, unseen in our hobby ...




www.dendroboard.com





I'll add the other 2 Auratus shots, so people can join in and understand what we are talking about :


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> Not sure why, I guess it just pure personal preference.
> I think it's probably this frog's patern and colors that are giving me the 'auratus vibe' I'm more drawn to.
> 
> I don't particulary feel like this pose is less (or more) natural than the other frogs are in. I agree this is more of a closed posture which gives this photo more of a delicate fragile species look rather than a bold and out lethal poison frog look.
> 
> Tbh, after spending some more time on editing and beeing able to recover some more facial details, my favorite shot is the first one of the Mantella Baroni in this topic :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mantella Baroni photoshoot
> 
> 
> Hi, A week aggo I had the pleasure to visit our fellow dendroboard member @Johanovich and did a studioshoot on some of the Mantella he works with : Make sure to check out his ongoing breeding report. This is something very unique and as far as I'm aware of, unseen in our hobby ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dendroboard.com


As far as the auratus shots go, I think this one is my favourite. The colors just scream "don't touch me I'm poisonous"
I have a hard time choosing between baroni, as they are one of my favourite frog species. I will say that I find this male particularly beautiful because of the legg color and the almost black head. I hope that some of the eggs were fertilised by him, but he is the smallest and one of the most timid of the group, which aren't the best characteristics for having lots of offspring.








1631223688288-1


Image 1631223688288-1 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## tinc2344

I'm with Johanovich, the one he quoted above is my favorite out of the ones posted


----------



## Tijl

Update on the 'Natural state tank'




Plantlist

Neoregelia 'Valentines day'
Taxiphyllum Barbieri
2 Unknown liverworths
Marcgravia sp. 'green' (small form)
Marcgravia sp. 'Suriname'
Marcgravia sp. 'Ecuador' pink vein
Marcgravia Umbellata
Marcgravia Polyantha
Microsorum Pteropus
Microgramma Reptans
Pyrrosia Nummularifolia
Peperomia sp. 'Panama'
Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica'
Peperomia Fagerlindii
Dendrobium 'Jenkinsii x Lindleyi'
Stelis sp. Peru
Begonia sp. 'Lita'
Begonia Segregata
Philodendron Micans
Monstera Dubia
Bertolonia sp. 'Itajama' (seedlings)
+
Anubias Nana 'Bonsai'
Anubias Barteri Nana 'Pinto'
Bucephalandra Pygmaea 'Bukit Kelam'
Bucephalandra Micrantha 'Needle leaf'
Bucephalandra sp. 'Serimbu brown'
Hygrophila Pinatifida
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Compact'
Hygrophila Lancea Araguaia
Lobelia Cardinalis 'Mini'
Cryptocoryne Lutea 'Hobbit'
Micranthemum Tweediei 'Montecarlo'
Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Riccia Fluitans

Scapingmaterials

Natural cork panel
Pondfoam
Seiryu stone
Aquarium gravel (2 different sizes)
Sphagmoss
Spiderwood branches
Ancient roots
Driftwood
Magnolia (small form) leaves

Tank

Naturalstate black forest line :
Terra H + cabinet 70 x 50 x 60cm

Lights

Skylight PRI-50 INTENSE


----------



## NorCal Frogger

Amazing!

Are the majority of your vivariums Natural State?

Is this the brand of rack you used?
https://vivatech.org/product-category/vivaria/aluminium-racks-terraria/


----------



## Tijl

NorCal Frogger said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Are the majority of your vivariums Natural State?
> 
> Is this the brand of rack you used?
> https://vivatech.org/product-category/vivaria/aluminium-racks-terraria/


No, only this one.

No,most of my tanks and racks are second hand tanks but or made by dutch rana .


----------



## Tijl

Blues brothers


----------



## hansgruber7

Tijl said:


> Blues brothers


Beautiful. What kind of frog is this?


----------



## Tijl

hansgruber7 said:


> Beautiful. What kind of frog is this?


Hell yeah!😄 They both are Oophaga Historionica 'blue'.


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> Blues brothers


Tsss, just much more expensive auratus lookalikes 



Just kidding though, beautiful frogs indeed.


----------



## Tijl

Johanovich said:


> Tsss, just much more expensive auratus lookalikes
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding though, beautiful frogs indeed.


I kinda agree on both comments 😂


----------



## Tijl

For those who don't like the insects or the electric bill but would love to have a frogroom.. 😂


----------



## Ranas_NorthWest

Tijl said:


> Update on the 'Natural state tank'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plantlist
> 
> Neoregelia 'Valentines day'
> Taxiphyllum Barbieri
> 2 Unknown liverworths
> Marcgravia sp. 'green' (small form)
> Marcgravia sp. 'Suriname'
> Marcgravia sp. 'Ecuador' pink vein
> Marcgravia Umbellata
> Marcgravia Polyantha
> Microsorum Pteropus
> Microgramma Reptans
> Pyrrosia Nummularifolia
> Peperomia sp. 'Panama'
> Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica'
> Peperomia Fagerlindii
> Dendrobium 'Jenkinsii x Lindleyi'
> Stelis sp. Peru
> Begonia sp. 'Lita'
> Begonia Segregata
> Philodendron Micans
> Monstera Dubia
> Bertolonia sp. 'Itajama' (seedlings)
> 
> Scapingmaterials
> 
> Natural cork panel
> Pondfoam
> Seiryu stone
> Aquarium gravel (2 different sizes)
> Sphagmoss
> Spiderwood branches
> Ancient roots
> Driftwood
> Magnolia (small form) leaves
> 
> Tank
> 
> Naturalstate black forest line :
> Terra H + cabinet 70 x 50 x 60cm
> 
> Lights
> 
> Skylight PRI-50 INTENSE


How thick is your cork bark background tile? I am looking into getting something similar but the options i am seeing are a little thin looking.


----------



## Tijl

Ranas_NorthWest said:


> How thick is your cork bark background tile? I am looking into getting something similar but the options i am seeing are a little thin looking.


+-3 cm


----------



## Tijl

Updated plantlist with a ton of sponsored plants from DENNERLE. 

Added plants :

Anubias Nana 'Bonsai'
Anubias Barteri Nana 'Pinto'
Bucephalandra Pygmaea 'Bukit Kelam'
Bucephalandra Micrantha 'Needle leaf'
Bucephalandra sp. 'Serimbu brown'
Hygrophila Pinatifida
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Compact'
Hygrophila Lancea Araguaia
Lobelia Cardinalis 'Mini'
Cryptocoryne Lutea 'Hobbit'
Micranthemum Tweediei 'Montecarlo'
Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Riccia Fluitans


I'll upload some photo's later.



Tijl said:


> Update on the 'Natural state tank'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plantlist
> 
> Neoregelia 'Valentines day'
> Taxiphyllum Barbieri
> 2 Unknown liverworths
> Marcgravia sp. 'green' (small form)
> Marcgravia sp. 'Suriname'
> Marcgravia sp. 'Ecuador' pink vein
> Marcgravia Umbellata
> Marcgravia Polyantha
> Microsorum Pteropus
> Microgramma Reptans
> Pyrrosia Nummularifolia
> Peperomia sp. 'Panama'
> Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica'
> Peperomia Fagerlindii
> Dendrobium 'Jenkinsii x Lindleyi'
> Stelis sp. Peru
> Begonia sp. 'Lita'
> Begonia Segregata
> Philodendron Micans
> Monstera Dubia
> Bertolonia sp. 'Itajama' (seedlings)
> +
> Anubias Nana 'Bonsai'
> Anubias Barteri Nana 'Pinto'
> Bucephalandra Pygmaea 'Bukit Kelam'
> Bucephalandra Micrantha 'Needle leaf'
> Bucephalandra sp. 'Serimbu brown'
> Hygrophila Pinatifida
> Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Compact'
> Hygrophila Lancea Araguaia
> Lobelia Cardinalis 'Mini'
> Cryptocoryne Lutea 'Hobbit'
> Micranthemum Tweediei 'Montecarlo'
> Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'
> Riccia Fluitans
> 
> Scapingmaterials
> 
> Natural cork panel
> Pondfoam
> Seiryu stone
> Aquarium gravel (2 different sizes)
> Sphagmoss
> Spiderwood branches
> Ancient roots
> Driftwood
> Magnolia (small form) leaves
> 
> Tank
> 
> Naturalstate black forest line :
> Terra H + cabinet 70 x 50 x 60cm
> 
> Lights
> 
> Skylight PRI-50 INTENSE


----------



## PumilioTurkey

Great photos Tijl!

I really lose out with my litte tanks xD


----------



## Tijl

PumilioTurkey said:


> Great photos Tijl!
> 
> I really lose out with my litte tanks xD


Thanks!

I'm sure you're not! 
The only thing your (frog)room needs for final touch is a nice print! 😜 (Yes, I can ship! Haha)


----------



## Tijl

Also added some orchids to the tank, which were sponsored by ben's jungle. I'll update the plant list later cause I'm waiting for an ID on those.


This is how the tank stands today : 







The bromeliads are suffering a bit from keeping the tank a little too moist for making the newly added plants root/thrive.. 

In a month or 2 I think everything will be as good as it gets and it will be time to take some 'contest' photos. 😄

Plantlist without updates :

Neoregelia 'Valentines day'
Taxiphyllum Barbieri
2 Unknown liverworths
Marcgravia sp. 'green' (small form)
Marcgravia sp. 'Suriname'
Marcgravia sp. 'Ecuador' pink vein
Marcgravia Umbellata
Marcgravia Polyantha
Microsorum Pteropus
Microgramma Reptans
Pyrrosia Nummularifolia
Peperomia sp. 'Panama'
Peperomia sp. 'Costa Rica'
Peperomia Fagerlindii
Dendrobium 'Jenkinsii x Lindleyi'
Stelis sp. Peru
Begonia sp. 'Lita'
Begonia Segregata
Philodendron Micans
Monstera Dubia
Bertolonia sp. 'Itajama' (seedlings)
+
Anubias Nana 'Bonsai'
Anubias Barteri Nana 'Pinto'
Bucephalandra Pygmaea 'Bukit Kelam'
Bucephalandra Micrantha 'Needle leaf'
Bucephalandra sp. 'Serimbu brown'
Hygrophila Pinatifida
Hygrophila Corymbosa 'Compact'
Hygrophila Lancea Araguaia
Lobelia Cardinalis 'Mini'
Cryptocoryne Lutea 'Hobbit'
Micranthemum Tweediei 'Montecarlo'
Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Riccia Fluitans

Scapingmaterials

Natural cork panel
Pondfoam
Seiryu stone
Aquarium gravel (2 different sizes)
Sphagmoss
Spiderwood branches
Ancient roots
Driftwood
Magnolia (small form) leaves

Tank

Naturalstate black forest line :
Terra H + cabinet 70 x 50 x 60cm

Lights

Skylight PRI-50 INTENSE x2


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep

Tijl said:


> For those who don't like the insects or the electric bill but would love to have a frogroom.. 😂


If you sold prints like this one I would buy it!, It's really good!.


----------



## Tijl

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> If you sold prints like this one I would buy it!, It's really good!.


Ofcourse I can,
feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## Tijl

Minyobates Steyermarki,

possible the rarest poison frog I have seen and will ever get to see in real life.


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> I'm quite excited to test on the Tumucumaque aswell with a new batch of supplementation.
> 
> Some offspring kept their orange legs, other got yellow when using Repashy Superpig and stimulant.
> 
> We'll see next year how this turns out 🙂


Being a year after this post, how have the colors turned out?


----------



## Tijl

Johanovich said:


> Being a year after this post, how have the colors turned out?


More vibrant and orange compared the the offspring before. 

Terribilis mint also kept a noticeable orange/yellow 'v' shape on the dorsal line.


----------



## Tijl

Short video :






And some shots :


----------



## Tijl

Can anyone help me ID this orchid?


----------



## Tijl

I proudly present the final photo of my paluarium entry in the 2021 European Aquaristic and Emersed Contest (EAEC), were it finished at an incredible 13th position in the 'Emersed marvel' category.


----------



## Johanovich

Tijl said:


> I proudly present the final photo of my paluarium entry in the 2021 European Aquaristic and Emersed Contest (EAEC), were it finished at an incredible 13th position in the 'Emersed marvel' category.


Glad to see that the Begonia is still doing well 😉


----------



## Waking in nature

Tijl said:


> Half the frogroom :


That is a gorgeous frog or animal room I am trying to start my own room any tips.


----------



## Tijl

Waking in nature said:


> That is a gorgeous frog or animal room I am trying to start my own room any tips.


Thanks, quite an old photo already 😅
Not sure what advice I can give on building a 'frogroom'.. 
Probably best is to make sure you get a hang of the basics of frog keeping before expanding an filling a room.. 

And know that it consume a ton of time!


----------



## Waking in nature

Tijl said:


> Thanks, quite an old photo already 😅
> Not sure what advice I can give on building a 'frogroom'..
> Probably best is to make sure you get a hang of the basics of frog keeping before expanding an filling a room..
> 
> And know that it consume a ton of time!


Thanks


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Thanks, quite an old photo already 😅
> Not sure what advice I can give on building a 'frogroom'..
> Probably best is to make sure you get a hang of the basics of frog keeping before expanding an filling a room..
> 
> And know that it consume a ton of time!


@Tijl 's frog room puts mine to shame lol. I don't have the same tanks lined up like he does.


----------



## Tijl

Johanovich said:


> Glad to see that the Begonia is still doing well 😉


It grows like crazy in a number a tanks


----------



## Tijl

Some of the Oophaga Granulifera morphs from Costa Rica :


----------



## Tijl

Epipedibates Tricolor 'Rio'


----------



## Chris S

Tijl said:


> Epipedibates Tricolor 'Rio'


These guys are pretty nice actually!


----------



## ctharnettnz

Tijl said:


> I think they will ship to the US, Yes I live in Belgium and they shippend from Poland.
> 
> You can find out more at : Natural State if you are interested.


How do you order these? Their website has no prices or order options


----------



## Tijl

ctharnettnz said:


> How do you order these? Their website has no prices or order options


It seems they removed the prices, probably due to increase raw material costs? 

You beed to use the contact form on their page.


----------



## Tijl

Dendrobates Tinctorious 'Sipalawini' (green)


----------



## Tijl

Ameerega Bassleri juvenile, Understory line.


----------



## ctharnettnz

Tijl said:


> Dendrobates Tinctorious 'Sipalawini' (green)


Probably the best looking green sip I've ever seen.


----------



## Tijl

ctharnettnz said:


> Probably the best looking green sip I've ever seen.


This one defenitly was a good model!


----------



## Tijl

Oophaga Pumilio 'Chiriquí Grande' male


----------



## Tijl

The most 'colorful' tank in my collection :


----------



## gluedl

Just WOW! Any frogs in there?


----------



## Tijl

gluedl said:


> Just WOW! Any frogs in there?


😄👊

Not at the moment, I moved the Escudo that inhabited this one to a smaller tank a few months aggo. This way I was able to re- work/plant this tank.


----------



## Tijl

Quick check up on some bullseye juveniles while cleaning the growout tanks.







I love those orange bellies!


----------



## Tijl

Decided to remove the large bromeliads in this tank and go for a more natural look.


----------



## froggedup

Quick question as I love your terrariums - how many lumens of light would you suggest for a 60x45x60cm vivarium?


----------



## Tijl

froggedup said:


> Quick question as I love your terrariums - how many lumens of light would you suggest for a 60x45x60cm vivarium?


Glad you do!

I never looked into such data since it will depend on what you try to create inside the enclosure, not it's size..

If you want lot's of shaded areas, you want to stay away from bright light for example. If you want colorfull bromeliads, you might need some lamps with a high output.. etc, ect,.. 

If you design the enclosure for frogs, most will not like bright lights at all and tend to hide from it.

So there are a lot of variables.


----------



## froggedup

Thanks - what would you typically use if keeping frogs & for growing your lush vivariums?


----------



## Tijl

froggedup said:


> Thanks - what would you typically use if keeping frogs & for growing your lush vivariums?


Every tank I own is currently equiped with LED's from Skylight. 

I use a combination of MID-30's, Pro V&H , Tiny V&H, PRI-50, PR,... depending on what I want the enclosure (s) to look like while taking the frogs into account.


----------



## Tijl

Long time since I took a shot inside a tank


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Long time since I took a shot inside a tank


🔥🔥🔥🚨🚨🔥🔥🔥


----------



## 2Lorenzoss

These are great viv-pics. Also helping me get plants right in my new tank. I believe I'm following you on Insta also.


----------



## Tijl

Same locality, variable colors.



From left to right : 
female + male O.P 'Chiriquí Grande'


----------



## Tijl

Frogroom


----------



## Tijl

4 very similar looking, yet different Tinctorious morphs.


----------



## Tijl

Guess where I am hanging out! 

Hint: the air travel distance between this place and home is 5,559 miles. 😄


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Guess where I am hanging out!
> 
> Hint: the air travel distance between this place and home is 5,559 miles. 😄


Whoa! I'm jealous. 

Plus look at all the leaf litter....


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Tijl said:


> Guess where I am hanging out!
> 
> Hint: the air travel distance between this place and home is 5,559 miles. 😄


Based on the mileage, it is either Los Angeles California or Shanghai China. 

Some photos of the wildlife would help us narrow it down.


----------



## Tijl

Socratic Monologue said:


> Based on the mileage, it is either Los Angeles California or Shanghai China.
> 
> Some photos of the wildlife would help us narrow it down.


Haha!

Mayebe this will help 😁 :








live from BOCAS DEL TORO!







youtube.com


----------



## Tijl

The last shot I took on Isla Bastimentos, 4 days aggo



So I got a TON of in situ content to share in the future! (You might have seen some stuff on my Instagram stories for those who follow there)

Now that I'am back home (cry 💔😭), it's time to cut and edit all that in situ sweetness..
At this time, only +-650 phoneshots , 2363 shots on the SD card and +-150 from CF card to go! 
Hopefully I'll end up with a 100-200 good-useable photo's! Wheeeee


----------



## Tijl

And here's the first O.P. Bastimentos in situ macroshot :


----------



## Tijl

Re-scaped again ;




Still brewing on some stuff before I will enter this tanks into a competition. But I finaly feel this is heading the right way and the scape feels more balanced for this purpose. So yes, no leaflitter = no frogs 🐸✌

Btw, for any of you who are interested in photography.. I took these photo's with my canon 50mm 1.8, which is the most adoreable plastic cameralens ever! And the photoquality is just🤯 (+ Add a $5, 35mm extender tube and this turns into a 85mm macro!!) 

Life lesson : no need for expensive camera gear!


----------



## Ranas_NorthWest

Tijl said:


> Clean windows always make me happy!
> 
> 
> 
> Also ;
> 
> It would be super helpfull if you fellow frog/vivarium enthousiast would hit the like on our entry of the 2020 IVLC!!
> 
> You can find the entry (and many other wonderfull entries) on the M-rainforest facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M-rainforest
> 
> 
> M-rainforest. Отметки "Нравится": 18 125 · Обсуждают: 19. 非商业，生态造景展示平台
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> Feel free to share and spread the word!


What are you using for the backgrounds in those enclosures? is it cork board or tree fern panels or something else?


----------



## Tijl

Ranas_NorthWest said:


> What are you using for the backgrounds in those enclosures? is it cork board or tree fern panels or something else?


It's insulation plates + silicone + cocofiber. I wouldn't recommend it though. 

I have way better experience with corkpanels and treefern.


----------



## Tijl

Dendrobates Auratus in situ.



Got some leaflitter?


----------



## Tijl

A article I wrote early 2021 for the Aquarium Hobbyist magazine just got published.

Here is the link :








Home | Aquarium Hobbyist Magazine






www.aquariumhobbyistmagazine.com





Some small things got lost in translation and editing by the publishers, but in turned out ok in my opinion. (A large part were I cover the importance of leaflitter got lost unfortunatly..)

If you give it a read, please let me know your thoughts and if missed something or what could be better, and so on..

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> A article I wrote early 2021 for the Aquarium Hobbyist magazine just got published.
> 
> Here is the link :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home | Aquarium Hobbyist Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aquariumhobbyistmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some small things got lost in translation and editing by the publishers, but in turned out ok in my opinion. (A large part were I cover the importance of leaflitter got lost unfortunatly..)
> 
> If you give it a read, please let me know your thoughts and if missed something or what could be better, and so on..
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Great article . As always, needs more leaf litter, my friend.


----------



## Tijl

fishingguy12345 said:


> Great article . As always, needs more leaf litter, my friend.


Do you think this is a 'good' guide for people starting out? 

Aside from the leaflitter part 😄 *which I did include in my manuscript and with detailed photo's left unpublished (ivlc setup with the botanicals, bamboo, oak and magnolia..)


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> Do you think this is a 'good' guide for people starting out?
> 
> Aside from the leaflitter part 😄 *which I did include in my manuscript and with detailed photo's left unpublished (ivlc setup with the botanicals, bamboo, oak and magnolia..)


Yes! It's a very good intro to keeping dart frogs.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

I think that's a great article, Tijl. You put a lot of information into relatively few words, which is an uncommon skill. I really liked the light touch you used in addressing important issues like paludaria, and the space needs and longevity of darts. 

I'm troubled by the choice of the opening photo, especially since Aquarium Hobbyist is published in the US where that morph isn't legal to keep. Some other photo would have done the job equally well (especially given the quality of all the photos -- wow!).

I would think that articles that are outside of the main focal area of a publication would have a tendency to be lower quality than the main articles, but this clearly isn't the case this time. That magazine is lucky they found you, and the dart frog hobby is fortunate that you're the one who reached across the fence on our behalf.


----------



## Tijl

Socratic Monologue said:


> I think that's a great article, Tijl. You put a lot of information into relatively few words, which is an uncommon skill. I really liked the light touch you used in addressing important issues like paludaria, and the space needs and longevity of darts.
> 
> I'm troubled by the choice of the opening photo, especially since Aquarium Hobbyist is published in the US where that morph isn't legal to keep. Some other photo would have done the job equally well (especially given the quality of all the photos -- wow!).
> 
> I would think that articles that are outside of the main focal area of a publication would have a tendency to be lower quality than the main articles, but this clearly isn't the case this time. That magazine is lucky they found you, and the dart frog hobby is fortunate that you're the one who reached across the fence on our behalf.


Thanks for all the nice words and great feedback!

The detail of the Tumucumaque photo is something I completely overlooked and you are 100% correct. This should not have been published. 

Tbh,I never even thought about that, since they asked to send certain photo's they found on my Instagram page.


----------



## Tijl

Philodendron 'el Choco', 
quite the eyecatcher in the P.Terribilis 'mint' enclosure.



It's staring to produce very large leaves which are becoming too big for the vivarium. 
Hopefully I'm able to take some node cuttings and grow a clone in the O.Histrionica 'bullseye' tank.

If annyone would happen to have experience and succes with growing roots from leafcutttings, feel free to let me know if or how this would be possible.

Cheers.


----------



## ctharnettnz

Tijl said:


> Philodendron 'el Choco',
> quite the eyecatcher in the P.Terribilis 'mint' enclosure.
> 
> 
> 
> It's staring to produce very large leaves which are becoming too big for the vivarium.
> Hopefully I'm able to take some node cuttings and grow a clone in the O.Histrionica 'bullseye' tank.
> 
> If annyone would happen to have experience and succes with growing roots from leafcutttings, feel free to let me know if or how this would be possible.
> 
> Cheers.


My experience with cloning is mostly with cannabis but it works the same with all plants. There are rooting agents you can buy, you dip the end in it and then plant it in some rockwool or other well aerated substrate. If you want an organic method I've seen people root with aloe vera, you scrape a shot glass or so worth of the goopy slime into a cup with water, stir, then throw your cuttings in. After a day or two you can plant into substrate. I've never tried this but i think it's the salicylic acid that promotes new root growth. Another thing is cutting the end of the leaf off, depending on the size you might want to cut more off. This stops the plant from putting energy into the leaf and focuses it into producing roots.


----------



## Tijl

ctharnettnz said:


> My experience with cloning is mostly with cannabis but it works the same with all plants. There are rooting agents you can buy, you dip the end in it and then plant it in some rockwool or other well aerated substrate. If you want an organic method I've seen people root with aloe vera, you scrape a shot glass or so worth of the goopy slime into a cup with water, stir, then throw your cuttings in. After a day or two you can plant in substrate. I've never tried this but i think it's the salicylic acid that promotes new root growth. Another thing is cutting the end of the leaf off, depending on the size you might want to cut more off. This stops the plant from putting energy into the leaf and focuses it into producing roots.


This is, as you already stated pretty much the most common 'cloning' method for most plants, but not the correct method for philodendron. Thanks for sharing tho 

I ended up cutting above a node and keep 2 leaves. Planted the cutting into gravel, which seems to work so far and even some roots are starting to show.


----------



## Tijl

When good things come to an end.. 🥲


----------



## Fahad

Tijl said:


> When good things come to an end.. 🥲


What's ending ... ?


----------



## Tijl

Fahad said:


> What's ending ... ?


My time enjoying this racksystem.

It's not game over yet, but I'm drasticly going to downsize the hobby from this point in time as already planned out a few years aggo.

At the moment all my 'stand alone' showtanks are already sold and moved to their new owners. Aside from the Natural state tank, which is the only enclosure I want to continue to keep.

The large racksystem and growout tanks are probably ready to move to a new owner end 2022, early 2023. But I have not yet put them up for sale since I need them to be uninhabited first.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Tijl said:


> My time enjoying this racksystem.
> 
> It's not game over yet, but I'm drasticly going to downsize the hobby from this point in time as already planned out a few years aggo.
> 
> At the moment all my 'stand alone' showtanks are already sold and moved to their new owners. Aside from the Natural state tank, which is the only enclosure I want to continue to keep.
> 
> The large racksystem and growout tanks are probably ready to move to a new owner end 2022, early 2023. But I have not yet put them up for sale since I need them to be uninhabited first.


:-(


----------



## Fahad

Tijl said:


> It's not game over yet, but I'm drasticly going to downsize the hobby from this point in time as already planned out a few years aggo.


I can understand downsizing as life and goals etc. may change, but you mention a plan from a few years ago, can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Leosepiccc

Lucano said:


> The colors on the bastimentos are crazy!


I love your tumucumque


Tijl said:


> Beautifull monster :





Lucano said:


> The colors on the bastimentos are crazy!


I LOVE YOUR Tumucumaque🥰


----------



## Tijl

Fahad said:


> I can understand downsizing as life and goals etc. may change, but you mention a plan from a few years ago, can you elaborate on that?


A large part of our house is still due to renovation. We already knew years aggo the enclosures had to fysicaly move when the time came to start working on our livingroom/ kitchen area. 

Some of the options were to either build and move them to a dedicated frogroom or to move the enclosures to a temporary frogroom and back to the livingroom when the renovation was finished or to simply dowsize the hobby.


----------



## Tijl

My personal favorite photo I took home from Panama :



And a 'behind the scenes' photo.


----------



## Fahad

Amazing shot @Tijl -- those colours alone couldn't be more perfect and you nailed the shot.


----------



## Tijl

Fahad said:


> Amazing shot @Tijl -- those colours alone couldn't be more perfect and you nailed the shot.


Thanks! Glad you also like it.

The contrast of the blue color against the red works like a charm for the picture!

I like to believe this Pumilio male also knew calling from the top of that fruit + the contrast of colors works in his advantage to get some female attention. Or mayebe that is just a wild guess.. 
🤷😂


----------



## Tijl

Treeclimbers on the west side of isla Bastimentos









Oophaga Pumilio ln the westside of Isla Bastimentos, Panama.


many colors occur in the population on this part of the island.




youtube.com


----------



## Tijl

Update on the 'natural state' tank :


----------



## Tijl

Say hello to my little friends!


----------



## Tijl

Img stack


----------



## Tijl

Teenagers just seem to hate getting their pictures taken..


----------



## Tijl

After well over two years of prepartion and logistical work ; I'm excited to announce that I'mfinaly able to enforce the 'CC' Minyobates Steyermarki conservation program and happily welcome these 1.0.4 Venezuelan 'Demonic Poison Frogs' to our frogroom.






It will be a huge (personal) challenge to successfully breed this criticaly endangered species and help expand the program to reach it's future goal of aquiring and maintaining at least 110 geneticly diverse breeding adults and 20 consistent breeding 'facilities'.
At this very moment the program consist of only 3 'potential' breeders and a diverse group of 15 indiviuals, wich means we still have a long way to go to make sure of this species 'ex situ' survival. A lot is going on behind the scenes of CC and everyone is comminting 100% so fingers crossed.

For moreinfo on the program check out ;









Citizen Conservation - Citizen Conservation


Joy, Fulfillment, Hope – great reasons to do something meaningful The extinction of species is one of the most obvious symptoms of the threatening developments taking place on our planet. The good news is, anyone can make a meaningful contribution towards stopping the impending catastrophe...




citizen-conservation.org





And the frogs ;









Demonic Poison Frog - Citizen Conservation


In the lost world: a small frog lives on a mesa in Venezuela - a true rarity among the other brightly colored poison dart frogs, with no close relatives. Gold mining could destroy it soon.




citizen-conservation.org





Btw, if you are interested in helping out the program, don't hesitate to contact CC!


----------



## Tijl

Sound check 1, 2 









Minyobates Steyermarki calling







youtube.com


----------



## fishingguy12345

Oh. My. Goodness. 

Email sent to Citizen Conservation


----------



## Socratic Monologue

Just a heads up for US residents: getting involved in any sort of 'hands-on-frogs' way with this project for this species isn't possible in any straightforward way under US federal law, as there are no CITES exports on record for this species into or out of any country.


----------



## Tijl

Socratic Monologue said:


> Just a heads up for US residents: getting involved in any sort of 'hands-on-frogs' way with this project for this species isn't possible in any straightforward way under US federal law, as there are no CITES exports on record for this species into or out of any country.


This aplies to every country for that matter. 

This species are and always will be property of CC and their zoological partners, the only way be able to work with these frogs in a 'legal' way is trough their program.


----------



## Socratic Monologue

That's interesting and useful information.

Not sure how that would fit into US legislation exactly. As an EU Annex B species being moved within the EU for noncommercial purposes no EU permits are needed (source). US law doesn't distinguish between commercial and non-commercial transport, though, and of course a CITES permit would be needed for export from the EU. I've heard of cases in which USFWS retains ownership of confiscated animals while they're in the care of zoos as a legal workaround; something like this would have to be in place on the US end for this to be strictly legal. US law prohibits even transportation of such species regardless of who owns them, so this would be a challenging situation.

At any rate, this sounds like a great way to structure the program. Best of luck to you in breeding them.


----------



## Tijl

Socratic Monologue said:


> That's interesting and useful information.
> 
> Not sure how that would fit into US legislation exactly. As an EU Annex B species being moved within the EU for noncommercial purposes no EU permits are needed (source). US law doesn't distinguish between commercial and non-commercial transport, though, and of course a CITES permit would be needed for export from the EU. I've heard of cases in which USFWS retains ownership of confiscated animals while they're in the care of zoos as a legal workaround; something like this would have to be in place on the US end for this to be strictly legal. US law prohibits even transportation of such species regardless of who owns them, so this would be a challenging situation.
> 
> At any rate, this sounds like a great way to structure the program. Best of luck to you in breeding them.


That is also very interesting 😄 
I will take this into question to the meetup in 6 months unless you would be interested in contacting and asking them yourself. Hopefully I'm able to provide us the answer if it's not of a hury. 

I'm sure the coordinationgroup is working on such logistics and possibly already have worked such problems out, it is my understanding they plan and work in phases to establish and expand towards a global 'seedbank'. So I don't see how this would not be on their agenda

I was also told yesterday that they already have groups of Terribils and A.Lemur in their US program. But it's my suspicion those are probably a genetic pool that was already present or established in the US.. I did not ask. 

Not sure that Minyobates are even present in the US zoological circuit. But again that's also far from bed since I'm only a participating breeder in the pilot phase of the program.


----------



## Tijl

2 males already confirmed.
Below in the photos shows one of them boldy calling from the top of the bromeliad. 

Squeek!


----------



## ThumbnailBoi

Those frogs are AWESOME! Hope you have success with them. It would be cool to see them in the hobby one day...


----------



## Tijl

Playing around with some shortclips :









Pumilio Bastimentos


Oophaga Pumilio 'Bastimentos', also known as the 'strawberry poison dart frog' in situ.Beeing able to finaly see the world's most beautiful frogs in their en...




youtube.com


----------



## Tijl

The boldest male :


----------



## ThumbnailBoi

Nice shot! What other species/locale would you compare their care and behaviour to?


----------



## Tijl

ThumbnailBoi said:


> Nice shot! What other species/locale would you compare their care and behaviour to?


It's quite early to say but at this point most of their behaviour looks pretty similar to the Oophaga Sylvatica or Oophaga Pumilio 'Bastimentos' . At least from my experience and observations I made on those frog species.

I often find 2-3 of the Minyobates imediatly in sight, exploring the enclosure, so they seem to be very bold and active frogs. Even though they only have been 2-almost 3 weeks in my care. Which is often when newly introduced frogs just start to 'acclimate' to their new home.

I've already seen 3 different Males call (during the day) from a vantage point in the enclosure, but seem to be very social and not agressive towords eachother. So that would be a difference compared to the behaviour of Oophaga. 

Breeding is also a bit different since this species require a significant temperature drop (difference day/night) for a linger period.
But mimicing that drop will not be for any time soon because I want to frogs to be fully 'recovered' from their trip and introduction. 
At this point the temperature in the enclose fluctuates from 18-23c night-day.

Aside from that it's 'basic care' , food , humidity, supplementation,.. is imo mostly the same as how I would recommend the majority of poison frogs species should be taken care for in captivity. 

There is also a possibility I'm going to supplement a short daily dose of UV exposure to them depending on the advice/ideas/experience of the other participants and herpetologist on the program.

I was told by an ''old line'' breeder egg / clutch care will also be somewhat different, but we will see.


----------



## Tijl

Small spotted D.Auratus from my visit to Panama in April.









Dendrobates Auratus in situ photography







youtube.com


----------



## Tijl

Stumbled on this O.Sylvatica shot while going through some photofolders of 2021. Always nice to find some forgotten gems.


----------



## Jos van hengel

Great pictures!!!


----------

